# Calving in Full Swing



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Calf #19, 23 more to go. So far I've lost two calves in the last cold snap but I have also had two sets of twins that were healthy. Sold one twin week old heifer calf for $500.

This little gal was born yesterday and has taken a liking to me. Healthy little calf.





  








Cow herd




__
treymo


__
Jan 11, 2015








Good luck in everyone else's calving season!

Trey


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Trey

Why would you not schedule breeding so calves would be born later in the year when it's warmer?

I love to watch baby calves when they play with each other. I'm in amazement how "mother nature" is when a calf searches & finds the teat for the 1st time and how mothers communicate with their offspring indicating to them to "stay here very quietly until I return".


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Normal calving time here is January-March. Last few years January has been the best of those to calve in actually. January is usually when most everyone's bred heifers calve because of timeliness and low bacteria. I have all older trader cows that I bought bred and was hoping for February calves but have had a few late in the fall then throughout the winter but everyone seems to be bagging up now.

After February we want to focus on farming, not calving is the main reason everyone calves now.

Trey


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking calf.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Nice looking calf.


 Yes it is.....got that "Batman" looking thing going on.... .....or Batwoman in this case.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It is looking like my calving season may start earlier than expected. My small herd is expected to have one more calf than last year. Last year first calf 4.18 last 8.17. By the looks of my heifer she is gonna be first. Starting to bag up.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good luck with the heifer. Some heifers can be comical after calving, like&#8230;.where did this come from?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So far my (limited) experience has been good. This heifer is the first bovine born here on my watch. Hopefully all turns out well.


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

Cute calf Trey!

Yah, I told the bull to keep it to himself and aim for March, but he didn't listen. 14 calves as of last weekend. A few of the fall ones are getting close to weaning.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think there's 33 been born here and 5 more to go. There's been 10 born in 2 weeks. Yesterday was the first one of the season that needed help giving birth. Calf had one leg bent back inside and my wife went in and straightened out and then pulled it, she seemed like she needed a little help. They run a bull with the herd year round and prefer to have them born in cold or cool weather because of the lack of flies for one reason.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Just getting started here in the last week we had 5 mornings that it has been 0 or below It's suppose to start warming up her starting Friday , We'll see.. I just know those cold days I worry about frosted ears Good luck to everyone.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sure glad I don't start till april. Last two days its been below zero temps and -30 to -40 windchills. I know of a few ranches here that are calving now. They've got barns to keep them in at night but I still think they are crazy to calve in this weather.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Being dairy we calve year round. Try to have a couple born each month ending up with over 60 a year and it's usually split evenly between heifers and bulls with maybe a few more bull calves if anything it seems. Any season besides winter is the best. Just a lot more work to keep them going when its cold, just like everything else

Good luck Trey and fellow cattlemen


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Good luck with the heifer. Some heifers can be comical after calving, like&#8230;.where did this come from?


Funny you mention that. Typical females 

Some will love them to death and care for them while others don't want a thing to do with it


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Heifers are alot like teenage girls .some end up beaning the best mothers others are stupid and you can teach them , others just want to get in out of their bodies and run away and don't never want anything to do with their baby EVER !!!  LOL


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Not full swing by the first one of the year this morning for me. A heifer out of my favorite cow.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Had 2 more heifer calves yesterday. This was the biggest heifer I have ever seen. Somehow, she rolled under the fence and down a hill into the woods. Had to drag her back up the hill and carry her back in the pasture.


----------

